# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته کنترل هوایی و مهندسی فرماندهی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته کنترل هوایی و مهندسی فرماندهی




دیباچه:
نیروی  هوایی در دیدگاه عامه مردم مساوی است با خلبان‌هایی که سوار بر  هواپیما‌های شکاری، ضربتی، اکتشافی، مسافربری یا ترابری بر فراز آسمان‌ها  پرواز می‌کنند. در حالی که نیروی هوایی هر کشوری علاوه بر خلبانان، نیروهای  دیگری نیز هستند که مشاغل بسیار حیاتی و مهمی را بر عهده دارند. برای مثال  طراحی و فرماندهی پدافند هوایی علیه هدف‌های ثابت و متحرک دشمن و دفاع از  مرزهای هوایی کشور بر عهده مهندسین تکنولوژی فرماندهی و کنترل هوایی است. این رشته در کشور ما در دانشگاه  علوم و فنون هوایی شهید ستاری در سه گرایش کنترل شکاری. عملیات موشکی و  اطلاعات عملیاتی آموزش داده می‌شود.در مفهوم عنوان این رشته باید گفت که  واژه‌ "مهندسی‌"  در مفهوم‌ مصطلح‌ آن‌ به‌ معنای‌ طراحی‌ است‌ و منظور از کلمه‌ "تکنولوژی‌"  این‌ است‌ که‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید دانش‌ نرم‌افزاری‌،  سخت‌افزاری‌ و اطلاعاتی‌ داشته‌ باشد، که‌ منظور از دانش‌ اطلاعاتی‌،  اطلاع‌ در تمام‌ زمینه‌های‌ نظامی‌ از جمله‌ اطلاعات‌ عملیات‌، اطلاع‌ از  انواع‌ هواپیماها و موشک‌ها و اطلاع‌ از سیستم‌های‌ سازمانی‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌  است‌. واژه‌ "فرماندهی‌" نیز، یعنی‌ این‌ که‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ این‌ رشته‌  بتواند اِعمال‌ مدیریت‌  بکند. به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر بتواند با استفاده‌ از دانش‌ سخت‌افزاری‌،  نرم‌افزاری‌ و اطلاعاتی‌ که‌ کسب‌ کرده‌ است‌، به‌ یاری‌ زیر مجموعه‌ خود،  مأموریت‌های‌ محوله‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ را انجام‌ دهد. در واقع‌ دانش‌آموخته‌  این‌ دانشکده‌ به‌ عنوان‌ پایین‌ترین‌ رده‌ فرماندهی‌ کار خود را با  فرماندهی‌ دانش‌آموختگان‌ دیگر این‌ دانشگاه‌ که‌ در رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ هوا و فضا، مهندسی‌ کامپیوتر، مهندسی‌ برق‌ و مدیریت‌  تحصیل‌ کرده‌اند و در مجموعه‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ کار می‌کنند، آغاز می‌کند.  واژه‌ "کنترل‌" نیز مقوله‌ای‌ از زنجیره‌ اعمال‌ فرماندهی‌ است‌. به‌ این‌  معنا که‌ هر دانشجو باید مهارت‌های‌ گروهی‌ و فردی‌ را فرا بگیرد تا با  زیرمجموعه‌ خود و با دیگر نیروهای‌ دفاعی‌ کشور اعم‌ از نیروی‌ زمینی‌ و  نیروی‌ دریایی‌ ارتباط‌ برقرار کرده‌ و اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را رد و بدل‌ کند.  این‌ رشته‌ دارای‌ سه‌ گرایش‌ کنترل‌ شکاری‌، عملیات‌ موشکی‌ و اطلاعات‌  عملیاتی‌ است‌ .

گرایش‌ کنترل‌ شکاری‌:


در  گرایش‌ کنترل‌ شکاری‌ دانشجویان‌ توانایی‌ رهگیری‌های‌ هوایی‌ و به‌  کارگیری‌ انواع‌ تاکتیک‌ها و تکنیک‌های‌ رهگیری‌ هواپیمای‌ خودی‌ و  هواپیمای‌ دشمن‌ را فرا می‌گیرند و در نهایت‌ در ایستگاه‌های‌ رادار به‌  کنترل‌ و مراقبت‌ قلمرو فضایی‌ کشور می‌پردازند و به‌ محض‌ این‌ که‌  هواپیمای‌ ناشناسی‌ وارد مرزهای‌ هوایی‌ کشور می‌شود، به‌ مبادی‌ مذکور  گزارش‌ داده‌ تا تصمیم‌گیری‌های‌ لازم‌ انجام‌ گیرد.



گرایش‌ عملیات‌ موشکی‌:


دانش‌آموختگان‌  این‌ گرایش‌ با توجه‌ به‌ تجهیزات‌ و جنگ‌افزارهای‌ پدافندی‌ مختلفی‌ که‌  در نیروهای‌ هوایی‌ وجود دارد، در سایت‌های‌ موشکی‌ زمین‌ به‌ زمین‌ در  تخصص‌های‌ "ارتفاع‌ پست‌ و پایین‌" و "ارتفاع‌ متوسط‌ و بالا" یا  سیستم‌های‌ سطح‌ به‌ سطح‌ و در سایت‌های‌ موشکی‌ زمین‌ به‌ هوا در دو بخش‌  ارتفاع‌ پایین‌ و ارتفاع‌ متوسط‌ و بالا مشغول‌ به‌ خدمت‌ می‌شوند. در  واقع‌ این‌ افراد با استفاده‌ از سیستم‌های‌ موشکی‌ زمین‌ به‌ هوا یا زمین‌  به‌ زمین‌، فرماندهی‌ عملیات‌ رزمی‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ را برعهده‌ دارند.



گرایش‌ اطلاعات‌ عملیاتی:


‌دانشجویان‌  گرایش‌ اطلاعات‌ عملیاتی‌ فرا می‌گیرند که‌ چگونه‌ اطلاعات‌ لازم‌ را از  وضعیت‌ فرهنگی‌، سیاسی‌، اجتماعی‌ و بخصوص‌ دفاعی‌ کشورهای‌ همسایه‌،  منطقه‌ و حتی‌ فرامنطقه‌ای‌ با استفاده‌ از سیستم‌های‌ الکترونیکی‌،  ماهواره‌ای‌ و عکس‌های‌ هوایی‌ و تحلیل‌ و تفسیر این‌ اطلاعات‌ به‌ دست‌  آورند. در واقع‌ به‌ دست‌ آوردن‌ اطلاعات‌ نظامی‌ و غیرنظامی‌ در زمان‌  صلح‌ و به‌ کار بردن‌ استراتژی‌ آنها در زمان‌ جنگ‌ برعهده‌  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ تکنولوژی‌ فرماندهی‌ و کنترل‌ هوایی‌ گرایش‌ اطلاعات‌ عملیاتی‌ است‌.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :


ّدانشجویان‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌  تکنولوژی‌ فرماندهی‌ و کنترل‌ هوایی‌ از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ گروه‌ آزمایشی‌  ریاضی‌ و فنی‌ پذیرفته‌ می‌شوند. این‌ افراد علاوه‌ بر موفقیت‌ در آزمون‌  سراسری‌ باید در معاینات‌ پزشکی‌ دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ و فنون‌ هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌ نیز پذیرفته‌ شوند که‌ در این‌ مرحله‌، داوطلب‌ علاوه‌ بر خصوصیات‌ ظاهری‌ که‌ عبارت‌ است‌ از:
حداکثر سن‌ 22 سال‌ (در صورت‌ انجام‌ خدمت‌ سربازی‌،  حداکثر سن‌ 24 سال‌ می‌شود) و حداقل‌ قد 160 سانتی‌متر باید برابر با  استانداردهای‌ بهداری‌ نهاجا از سلامت‌ جسمانی‌ برخوردار باشد. برای‌ مثال‌  دید هر یک‌ از چشم‌ها نباید کمتر از 7 از 10 باشد. در ضمن‌ لازم‌ است‌ در  مصاحبه‌ عقیدتی‌ و حفاظتی‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌  پذیرفته‌ گردد. همچنین‌ از سال‌ 80 داوطلبان‌ ورودی‌ این‌ رشته‌ علاوه‌ بر  گزینش‌های‌ فوق‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ در کمیته‌ علمی‌ این‌ دانشکده‌ نیز  پذیرفته‌ شوند. این‌ کمیته‌ سه‌ مقوله‌ را مد نظر قرار می‌دهد که‌ شامل‌  توان‌ علمی‌ (تسلط‌ بر زبان‌ انگلیسی‌، ریاضیات‌ و فیزیک‌)، آمادگی‌ فیزیکی‌ (نداشتن‌ لکنت‌ زبان‌) و آمادگی‌ روحی‌ و روانی‌ (توان‌ مدیریت‌ از پایین‌ترین‌ رده‌ تا بالاترین‌ سلسله‌ مراتب‌ فرماندهی‌) می‌شود. در ضمن‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌  تکنولوژی‌ فرماندهی‌ و کنترل‌ هوایی‌ فقط‌ داوطلبان‌ مرد را می‌پذیرد و  داوطلبان‌ باید این‌ رشته‌ را جزو یکی‌ از 9 انتخاب‌ اول‌ فرم‌ انتخاب‌  رشته‌ خود درج‌ کرده‌ باشند و در صورت‌ پذیرفته‌ شدن‌، تحت‌ هیچ‌ شرایطی‌  حتی‌ قبول‌ شدن‌ در رشته‌های‌ نیمه‌متمرکز، نمی‌توانند به‌ سایر مؤسسات‌  آموزش‌ عالی‌ کشور انتقال‌ یابند. همچنین‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ در طول‌ دوره‌ آموزش‌ به‌ غیر از تعطیلات‌ تابستانی‌، تعطیلات‌ بین‌ دو ترم‌ و تعطیلات‌ عمومی‌، در دانشگاه‌ شبانه‌روزی‌ هستند و کلیه‌ هزینه‌های‌ آنها اعم‌ از خوراک‌، پوشاک‌، کمک‌ آموزشی‌  و زیست‌ آنها برعهده‌ نیروی‌ هوایی‌ ارتش‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ ایران‌ است‌ و  در طول‌ مدت‌ تحصیل‌ نیز ماهیانه‌ مبلغی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ کمک‌ هزینه‌ تحصیلی‌  دریافت‌ می‌کنند و بالاخره‌ به‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌  در طول‌ خدمت‌ در نیروی‌ هوایی‌، مسکنی‌ مناسب‌ و مطابق‌ ضوابط‌ نیروی‌  هوایی‌ واگذار می‌شود همچنین‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ در طول‌ خدمت‌ می‌توانند با  توجه‌ به‌ شرایط‌ و نیاز نیروی‌ هوایی‌ ارتش‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ ایران‌ از بورس‌های‌ تحصیلی‌ در مقاطع‌ بالاتر از کارشناسی‌ استفاده‌ کنند.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


دانشگاه‌ علوم‌ و فنون‌ هوایی‌ شهید ستاری‌ یک‌ دانشگاه‌ نظامی‌ است‌ و دانشجویان‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ تکنولوژی‌ فرماندهی‌ و کنترل‌ هوایی‌ با درجه‌ ستوان‌ دومی‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ می‌شوند و چون‌ به‌ استخدام‌  ارتش‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ درمی‌آیند، از نظر آینده‌ شغلی‌ مشکلی‌ نخواهند  داشت‌. این‌ افراد کار خود را از پایین‌ترین‌ رده‌ فرماندهی‌ (فرماندهی‌  گروه‌) آغاز می‌کنند و با گذراندن‌ دوره‌های‌ حین‌ خدمت‌، به‌ ترتیب‌  سلسله‌ مراتب‌ فرماندهی‌ شامل‌ فرمانده‌ دسته‌، فرمانده‌ گردان‌، فرمانده‌  هنگ‌، فرمانده‌ تیپ‌ و فرمانده‌ لشکر را طی‌ می‌کنند و در صورت‌ داشتن‌  توانایی‌ها و قابلیت‌های‌ لازم‌ حتی‌ می‌توانند به‌ فرماندهی‌ کل‌ نیروی‌  هوایی‌ ارتش‌ جمهوری‌ اسلامی‌ ایران‌ برسند همانطور که‌ شهید بزرگوار  سرلشکر ستاری‌ به‌ این‌ رده‌ از فرماندهی‌ رسید.

منبع : سایت دانشگاهی

*

----------

